# It's time to collectively go to Nissan to bring back the X-trail



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

I think it's time we current Xey owners should get a petition together and get Nissan to bring back the X-trail. There is no alternative in their lineup right now. The Rogue is "too pretty" and the Xterra is "too big".

I realize that sales in 2005/6 was not good in Nissan Canada eyes. But with the price of gas going up. This machine would fit the "small car" market.

I am hoping that our moderator could spearhead this.

There got to be something we can do.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You can continue on with the letter being sent previously to Nissan Canada that was mentioned HERE and maybe formalize it a bit more by collecting names and signatures of all those who wish to see the x-trail back in Canada and then present it to Nissan Canada as well as Nissan Japan.

I think you will even find your neighbours in the U.S. who'd jump on board and demand the exy in the US as they've been asking for it too (for quite a while now)


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

mgfiest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it's time we current Xey owners should get a petition together and get Nissan to bring back the X-trail. There is no alternative in their lineup right now. The Rogue is "too pretty" and the Xterra is "too big".
> 
> ...


I totally agreed with Magfiest's idea that Nissan should import the X-Trail back to North America, U.S. & Canada.I don't understand why Nissan decided to change the body style like Rogue. I don't like Rogue that the hood line dropped too much and hard for parking.
I look around and there is not too many on the road, means they didn't sell too many "Rogue" since they introuducted to Canada in 2008.
Usually Nissan marketing strategy is not as good as Toyota or Honda, Nisan has a good build engine and other things, but the quality is not really as good as Toyota or Honda.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I got a response from Nissan Canada Inc., so that means we need to start pushing Nissan.




We of course understand your sentiments regarding our product line-up
change that resulted in the X-TRAIL no longer being sold within Canada.
The X-TRAIL represented to many consumers exactly what you described,
the perfect mix of performance and gas consumption in a small SUV.

Modifications are continually being made both in the engineering of our
vehicles and our product line-up in order to most effectively meet
market demands and exceed consumer expectations. Please be assured that
changes are made specifically because of feedback like yours as well as
various other forms of research. While the X-TRAIL is currently not a
part of our line-up and there are no plans to reintroduce it at this
time, rest assured that should the Canadian market share your opinion on
this product, we as a corporation will of course respond to that demand.


Thank you again for your email and your continued interest in Nissan
products and services.

Yours very truly,

Dawn Tuplin
Consumer Relations Representative


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Essentially the rogue fullfilled enough of the niche product market with a higher margin to offset any potential loss of customers by axing the X-trail lineup. Of course that being said, I haven't seen nearly as many rogues on the road as I have X-trails and the Rogue has been on sale for more model years (I think).


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

The Rogue is not a replacement to the X-trail... it's a cross-over vehicle... which Nissan Canada thinks is the correct plan of action..... I don't think it is... It's the answer for a mini-Murano. I believe the Xey is an entry level for the SUV.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

One thing I think influenced Nissan Canada's decision in dropping the exy from the line-up and bringing in the Rouge instead, is their research into how often you guys take your xtrail off-road and we know very well that it is a very capable vehicle for moderate off-road action. They probably based their research into using the xtrail as a suburban car for every day driving and commuting and compared that to the Rouge which would do the same job. It is a narrow research but it could have shown a pattern of how the xtrail was utilized by existing owners.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

In someway that could be a correct statement... but the Rogue (sorry to be politically incorrect) too girlie... not a male machine....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

the xtrail is very popular with female drivers too. I see many of the xtrails being driven by females here in Australia. They love it.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I know the females drive the xey but I was being more graffic trying to state that the Rogue is too NICE.... not the offtrail type.

On another note.... Can we get any demographic information on how many Xey were sold in Canada and by what kind, gas vs diesel, motor size, by province.

I am trying to get through to some of the OEM's out there and tell them that they CAN get stuff for our Xey....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

mgfiest said:


> In someway that could be a correct statement... but the Rogue (sorry to be politically incorrect) too girlie... not a male machine....




I was not very excited when we started talking about the Qasqai:









Then we actually found out we were getting the Rogue for North America and although I thought it looked better than the Qasqai it really did not appeal to me:









But now Nissan announced a new Rogue "Krom" versions for 2010 which is growing on me more and more:


















any thoughts???


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

check out the new X-trail

Series II T31 X-Trail ~ at Runboard.com


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yes it does look good... also saw it in the flesh in Mexico, even better. But only a dream since it just won't happen for Canada. So I am trying to make my mind up on something else for my next car...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc, it can happen for Canada if enough people scream in Nissan's ears and show true interest in getting the exy back! You guys need to get some dealers on board to support you in this.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

its too early for us to trade our xtrail - its at 65k but guess what I saw the other day on a tv commercial (here in canada) - a new fun rogue commercial, when some girl tries to stuff things in her desk, dishwasher, oven etc....then she opens the hatch of the rogue and its all tidy - parked next to it is a silver xtrail!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

xtrail is our primary vehicle - just waiting for snow now, and we just replaced our protege 5 with a honda fix lx as our city runabout car

would love the new xtrail to return, as right now, I dont know what would replace our xtrail, when its time


----------



## jeanguy1990 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Please bring the x-trail back, Canada!!!*

I have a 2006 Nissan xey SE, manual and I love it. Bought it used last year, and I'm up to 155 000 kms on it...I really wish that Nissan would bring it back. There are no other 4X4's in the same category (other than Jeep patriot) that offer variable 4X4 in manual, and that's exactly what I want! The rogue is hidious (sorry for anybody who likes it). Let's get more xey fans on board, here, please! I'm sure we could bring this to Nissan Canada's attention!

Regards,
-SB


----------

